# Wii Theme - Sony Ericsson W900,K800,W850



## sketch143 (Feb 4, 2007)

Wii theme for Sony Ericsson W900! (How ironic!)
Will work on K800 and W850.

Not much to say.. just got real bored..

Theme includes ringtones, a screensaver, and 3 wallpapers to choose from.

i'll just link to my dA account
http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/48010884/


----------

